# Hi there - i am new !



## JaninaFeedee (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello everybody!
My name is Janina and I am a 22 years old female from germany.
I like to listen to music, going out, watch movies and eating 

If you want to know more about me or see pictures, please tell me 

Greetz, Janina


----------



## Jane (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi, Janina, welcome.


----------



## adam (Jan 26, 2006)

Like I said...you'll do well here.


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome, Hasselhof!


----------



## sarifnoir (Jan 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Welcome, Hasselhof!



Hello and welcome. I hope your stay is a great one.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

"Welcome to the forum!"


----------



## JaninaFeedee (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope you like it, soon i'll take more and more.
It would be nice to get response !

You can find my pictures at:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/janinaaaaaaaa84/fotos.htm

Greetings, Janina


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome Janina.


----------



## Moyseku (Jan 26, 2006)

Your pics are great i like them very much, i am a feeder, hope we could be friends.


and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sarifnoir (Jan 26, 2006)

JaninaFeedee said:


> I hope you like it, soon i'll take more and more.
> It would be nice to get response !
> 
> You can find my pictures at:
> ...



Hello JaninaFeedee,

Nice pictures of you. I like the satin rob you have in one of the pictures.

Be well and safe.


----------



## Brian002 (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome Janina  
Your web site is very well done and the pictures are great.
~Brian


----------



## JaninaFeedee (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi!
Thanx for the nice comments.

@Moyseku:
I am sure we could be friends !

@sarifnoir:
I like the rob too, 'cuz it's too tight it doesn't fit


----------



## sarifnoir (Jan 26, 2006)

JaninaFeedee said:


> Hi!
> Thanx for the nice comments.
> 
> @Moyseku:
> ...


:wubu: :wubu: 

Thank you for responding. I would love to talk you in private. I run a web design business and I have a market for you. What do you say. By the way, the rob hangs on you nicely.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome! It's good to know that there are indeed feedees out there... and such pretty ones, too.


----------



## kindguy (Jan 26, 2006)

Great to see you on here Janina!


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> welcome! It's good to know that there are indeed feedees out there... and such pretty ones, too.



I'm imaginging this woman getting pounced on like no one's business.


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey there, welcome!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi there from down Australia way...


----------



## JaninaFeedee (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanx for the response.

@Totmacher: Do you know what your name in german means?  

@sarifnoir I've sent you a PM =)


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello and welcome! 

A feedee? Not very common. You'll be very popular, I dare say


----------



## GunnDancer (Jan 30, 2006)

I know I haven't been around a lot but hello!!


----------



## diableps (Jan 31, 2006)

Another 15 hour feedee?


----------



## cactopus (Jan 31, 2006)

diableps said:


> Another 15 hour feedee?



She fed herself so fast she popped.

Actually her site hasn't been working since yesterday. I never saw what the fun was about.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 31, 2006)

I was going to sugget it got taken down for being too risque, but I'd forgotten europeans aren't so uptight as to do that. So, I'm guessing it was done in by traffic.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jan 31, 2006)

hi

welcome to the board

question though: when I click on your link to your site I get this:
Index of /janinaaaaaaaa84

Parent Directory

and nothing else...would love to see your site!



JaninaFeedee said:


> Thanx for the response.
> 
> @Totmacher: Do you know what your name in german means?
> 
> @sarifnoir I've sent you a PM =)


----------



## cactopus (Feb 1, 2006)

fanofdimensions said:


> hi
> 
> welcome to the board
> 
> ...



That's farther than we were getting with the old link which was 404'ing.

So maybe something will show up in that directory soon.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi. Hello. Welcome


----------



## BTB (Feb 1, 2006)

Hallo Janina, Ich hoffe dein Aufenthalt wird etwas länger sein als dieser Post. Aber Ich würde dir dazu raten, immer etwas Distanz zu halten. Insbesondere eine separaten Emailaccount bsp. Hotmail für hier einzurichten. Leider gehen manche hier, wie auch in der deutschen Szene, auf jedes Feedee wie ein Verdurstender auf Wasser los. 
Ich hoffe das nur das böse Lycos deine Seite gelöscht hat und nicht du. Falls doch schade, aber mach was du für richtig hältst. Hätte gerne deine Geschichten gelesen und deine Bilder wären sicherlich sehr ästhetisch gewesen.


BTB


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 1, 2006)

JaninaFeedee said:


> Thanx for the response.
> 
> @Totmacher: Do you know what your name in german means?
> 
> @sarifnoir I've sent you a PM =)




Gah! How could I miss this? Ja, Ich kenn was mein err... name von deutsch bedeutet. Die es von ein lied... die es ein geschichte lange.


----------



## BTB (Feb 1, 2006)

there is even a movie "Der Totmacher" it is quite good.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll check it out :bow:


----------

